# December 2010 Group Book Count



## mistyd107

Thought I'd go ahead and start the last thread of 2010 if it's Ok. I'm in.
1.The King & Queen of Perfect Normal (Charybdis #4)-KA Thompson 442 pgs 8,914 Loc (12/2/10-12/11/10)     
2.Borrowed Time-Maureen Miller 4,325 Loc (12/11/10-12/20/10)    
3.Call Me Mrs Miracle-Debbie Macomber 256 pgs 2,874 Loc (12/21/10-10/27/10)     
4.1022 EverGreen Place ( Cedar Cove, 10)-Debbie Macomber 368 pgs 5,558 Loc 12/28/10-1/1/11    

Books started in Dec:4
Books finished in Dec:4
Pg Total for Dec:1066
Loc Total for Dec:21,671
_--- link to November 2010_


----------



## Geoffrey

I'm Number 2! I'm Number 2!

*December List*
1. *Star Trek: Typhon Pact: Seize the Fire - Michael A. Martin* - Science Fiction - 6993 locations - 304 pages - finished 12/3
2. *IM - Rick R. Reed* - m/m Romance - 4077 locations - 256 pages - finished 12/5
3. *Darkness on the Edge of Town - Brian Keene* - Apocalypse - 3973 locations - 264 pages - finished 12/8
4. *The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks - Rebecca Skloot* - Non-fiction - 6014 locations - 368 pages - finished 12/10
5. *Ruled Britannia - Harry Turtledove* - Alternate History - 10053 locations - 464 pages - finished 12/16
6. *With this Ring: A Tabloid Star Story - T.A. Chase* - m/m Romance - 1088 locations - 67 pages - finished 12/16
7. *Mistborn: The Final Empire - Brandon Sanderson* - Fantasy - 15648 locations - 544 pages - finished 12/23
8. *Aphrodite's Kiss - Julie Kenner* - Fantasy/Chick Lit - 7200 locations - 352 pages - finished 12/24
9. *Cluster - Piers Anthony* - Science Fiction - 4616 locations - 279 pages - finished 12/25
10. *Ring of Fire II - Eric Flint* - Alternate History - 13147 locations - 796 pages - finished 12/29
11. *Star Trek: Typhon Pact: Rough Beasts of Empire - David R. George III* - Science Fiction - 2800 of 4963 locations - 304 pages - 56% finished

*December TBR List*
12. *Hell's Gate - David Weber and Linda Evans* - Fantasy - 0 of 18808 locations - 1138 pages
13. *Spin State - Chris Moriarty* - Science Fiction - 0 of 9151 locations - 496 pages


----------



## cagnes

1. Under the Desert Moon by Marsha Canham (512 pages) 12/01
2. The Queen's Handmaiden by Jennifer Ashley (336 pages) 12/3
3. McKettricks of Texas: Austin by Linda Lael Miller (384 pages) 12/5
4. The Jewel of St Petersburg by Kate Furnivall (432 pages) 12/8
5. The Mummy Case by Elizabeth Peters (384 pages) 12/8
6. Zombie Moon by Lori Devoti (288 pages) 12/9
7. Shadow Music by Julie Garwood (352 pages) 12/11
8. Unleash the Night by Sherrilyn Kenyon (384 pages) 12/13
9. A Knight to Remember by Christina Dodd (368 pages) 12/15
10. The Clan of the Cave Bear by Jean M. Auel (495 pages) 12/19
11. Second Chances by Sherrilyn Kenyon (12/20)
12. Full Dark, No Stars by Stephen King (384 pages) 12/24
13. The Valley of Horses by Jean M. Auel (576 pages) 12/27
14. Where Dreams Begin by Lisa Kleypas (384 pages) 12/28
15. Fall of Giants by Ken Follett (985 pages) 12/29
16. Whispering Rock by Robyn Carr (363 pages) 12/30


----------



## chipotle

Kindle books unless otherwise noted.


FINISHED
1. Smooth Talking Stranger by Lisa Kleypas (Travises #3) - library book, good
2. A McKettrick Christmas (McKettricks #10) by Linda Lael Miller - library book, good
3. Lord of Scoundrels by Loretta Chase - very good
4. Santa, Honey (includes Richmond Rogues #5) by Kate Angell, Sandra Hill, and Joy Nash - eh
5. Rising Tides (Chesapeake Bay series #2) by Nora Roberts - good
6. Inner Harbor (Chesapeake Bay series #3) by Nora Roberts - good
7. 25 Days, 26 Ways to Make This Your Best Christmas Ever by Ace Collins - ok
8. The Raven Prince by Elizabeth Hoyt (Princes Trilogy #1) - good

DNF
1. Huckleberry Finished by Livia J. Washburn (Delilah Dickinson #2) - free, not for me
2. A Virgin River Christmas (Virgin River #4) by Robyn Carr - just couldn't get into it
3. Montana, Mistletoe, Marriage: Snowbound Cowboy/A Bride for Rocking H Ranch by Donna Alward & Patricia Thayer


----------



## pidgeon92

Trust Me on This -- 320 pages -- 12/22/10
Await Your Reply: A Novel -- 336 pages -- 12/28/10
Just After Sunset -- 367 pages -- 12/29/10
The Hole -- 164 pages -- 12/30/10


----------



## Geemont

*NO.**TITLE**AUTHOR**GENRE**FORMAT**LENGTH**FINISHED**RATING* 1._Galileo's Dream (Unabridged)_Kim Stanley RobinsonScience FictionAudiobook20:27 hours12/10/20102.75 stars2._Empire of the Sun_J.G. BallardNovelDTB277 pages12/4/20103.50 stars3._The Tower, the Zoo, and the Tortiose_Julia StuartNovelKindle4050 locations12/7/20103.50 stars4._Hull Zero Three_Greg BearScience FictionKindle4505 locations12/11/20102.50 stars5._Propeties of Light_Rebecca GoldsteinNovelKindle2999 locations12/14/20103.00 stars6._Collusion (Unabridged)_Stuart NevilleCrimeAudiobook10:54 hours12/17/20104.00 stars7._1984_George OrwellNovelKindle4811 locations12/18/20105.00 stars8._Before They Are Hanged (Unabridged)_Joe AbercrombieFantasyAudiobook22:37 hoursIn Progress9._The Bone People_Keri HulmeNovelDTB553 pages12/27/20103.00 stars10._Cetaganda_Lois McMaster BujoldScience FictionKindle4318 locations12/28/20103.00 stars11._Insectopia_Hugh RafflesNon-FictionKindle8210 locationsIn Progress

Reading summary for 2010:

*MONTH**ACTUAL LOCS**ACTUAL PAGES**TOTAL EQ LOCS**TOTAL EQ PAGES* January25,5201,95658,7723,457 February34,73469346,6972,737 March31,9141,53057,9243,407 April38,1761,07856,5023,324 May31,1792,54174,3764,375 June48,429179561,9443,644 July49,32176862,3773,669 August40,021040,0212,354September26,08197442,6392,508 October40,227040,2272,366 November31,5211,14450,9692,998 December20,67383234,8172,048 *YTD ACTUAL LOCS**YTD ACTUAL PAGES**YTD EQ LOCS**YTD EQ PAGES* 419,17412,311628,46136,968 
Pages will be converted to 17 locations in the totals in estimate equivalents (EQ)


----------



## MsBea

READING:
Final Price - J. Gregory Smith - 304 pages - Loc 3284 - started 12/09

AUDIO:
House Rules: A Novel - Jodi Picoult - 19 hours 55 mins (started 12/06)

FINISHED:
12/04 - Quantum: Portal Chronicles Book Three - Imogene Rose - Loc 6065

12/05 - The Soloist - Steve Lopez - (audio - 6 hrs 41 mins)

12/06 - The Grove - John Rector - Loc 2994 - pages 294 (started 12/04)

12/08 - The Judge Who Stole Christmas - Randy Singer - Loc 3461 Pages 227


----------



## PinkKindle

I'm in again. 

1. _Towers of Midnight_ by Robert Jordan and Brandon Sanderson: 861 DTB pages. Begun 11/23, on page 148 on 12/1, (finally!) finished 12/19 -- 713 pages read in December.
2. _The Mammoth Hunters_ by Jean M. Auel: 15,904 locations. Begun 12/20, on location 7997 on 12/31 -- 7997 locations read in December.

Running Totals: *Final Totals:*
Locations read in December: 7997
DTB pages read in December: 713
Books read start to finish in December: 
Books read partially in December: 2

Books completed in 2010: 56
Total locations read in 2010: 353,852
Total DTB pages read in 2010: 1229


----------



## drenfrow

*Date Finished **Book **Author **Locations/Pages **Genre **Format*12/3Daring Chloe Laura Jensen Walker 4356 loc. Chick Lit Kindle12/5The Enchanted April Elizabeth von Arnim 2942 loc. Classics Kindle12/7Whatever You Do, Don't Run Peter Allison 2314 loc. Travel Kindle12/9Twenties Girl Sophie Kinsella 8504 loc. Chick Lit Kindle12/12Last Argument of Kings Joe Abercrombie 13293 loc. Fantasy Kindle12/15All Things Wise and Wonderful James Herriot 432 pp. Humor/Memoir Audio12/18Mistborn Brandon Sanderson 15649 loc. Fantasy Kindle12/19Winter Solstice Rosamunde Pilcher 11487 loc. General Fiction Kindle12/22To Say Nothing of the Dog Connie Willis 11242 loc. SciFi Kindle12/22A Christmas Carol Charles Dickens 104 pp. Classics Audio12/23Allies and Enemies: How the World Depends on Bacteria Anne Maczulak 4211 loc. Science Kindle12/27The Briar King Greg Keyes 10421 loc. Fantasy Kindle12/28Matilda Raleigh: Invictus Chris Kelly 2757 loc. SciFi/Steampunk Kindle12/29St. Dale Sharyn McCrumb 5669 loc. General Fiction Kindle12/30The Goddess of Fried Okra Jean Brashear 5899 loc. Chick Lit Kindle12/30Royal Flush Rhys Bowen 3910 loc. Mystery Kindle12/31Secondhand Spirits Juliet Blackwell 4036 loc. Mystery Kindle

*Currently Reading:* 
*Currently Listening to:* Lion in the Valley by Elizabeth Peters


----------



## Neekeebee

Finished reading:
*Avempartha* - Michael J. Sullivan Excellent fantasy
_*A Virgin River Christmas*_ - Robyn Carr
*The Narrows* - Michael Connelly 
*Six Geese a-Slaying* - Donna Andrews Not a bad cozy, but way too many characters.
*The Judge Who Stole Christmas* - Randy Singer
*Diary of a Wimpy Kid: The Ugly Truth* - Jeff Kinney
*The Rembrandt Affair* - Daniel Silva   My first book in this series. Will be reading more.
*I Still Dream about You* - Fannie Flagg  Flagg should write more novels.
*Deadly Sanctuary* - Sylvia Nobel Fast-paced mystery set in Arizona.
*A Dog's Purpose* - W. Bruce Cameron Excellent.

 Best read of the month.

N


----------



## talleylynn

1. *Germs, Genes, and Civilization * by David P. Clark (12/3)
4884 locations; 304 pages
2. *Mad Dash * by Patricia Gaffney (12/9)
6337 locations; 388 pages
3. *Curious Folks Ask * by Sherry Seethaler (12/11)
3842 locations; 224 pages
4. *Kissing Christmas Goodbye * by M C Beaton (12/13)
4016 locations; 240 pages


----------



## Quake1028

Spot.


----------



## Jaasy

1   Christmas SandalNot by Jeanne Savery, finished
2   Hustlin' Divas by Denesha Diamond (re-reading this one)
3   The Judge Who Stole Christmas by Randy Singer, finished
4   A Very Cougar Christmas by Lex Valentine, finished
5   Sheltering Hearts by Robyn Carr, finished
6   My Christmas Wish by Ember Case, finished
7   Unwrapping Christmas by Lori Copeland, finished
8   Ange Be Good by Kathy Carmichael, finished
9   Spirit Lifter by Debra Glass, finished
10 Make Mine Midnight by Annamarie MacKenna, finished
11 Code Blue by by Richard MD Mabry, finished
12 Marry Me by Jo Goodman, finished
13 Romeo, Romeo by Robin Kaye, finished


----------



## Aravis60

_Finished in December_
1. The 39 Clues: The Maze of Bones by Rick Riordan (finished 12/3)- 220 pgs. 
2. Make Me Over by Leslie Kelly (finished 12/4)- 224 pgs. 
3. The Song of Hiawatha by Henry Wadsworth Longfellow (finished 12/5) - 124 pgs. 
4. Half-Broke Horses by Jeannette Walls (finished 12/12)- 272 pgs. 
5. Winnie-the-Pooh by A.A. Milne (finished 12/13)- 161 pgs. 
6. Lucy Doesn't Wear Pink by Nancy Rue (finished 12/17)- 256 pgs. 
7. A Countess by Christmas by Annie Burrows (finished 12/1- 288 pgs. 
8. The Book Thief by Markus Zusak (finished 12/19)- 552 pgs. 
9. Fire Lord's Lover by Kathryne Kennedy (finished 12/19)- 384 pgs. 
10. The Earl's Mistletoe Bride by Joanna Maitland (finished 12/22) -288 pgs. 
11. The Transall Saga by Gary Paulsen (finished 12/24)- 248 pgs.
12. Heir by Grace Burrows (finished 12/25)- 480 pgs. 
13. Magic Kingdom for Sale- Sold! by Terry Brooks (finished 12/30) -384 pgs. 
14. The Earl's Untouched Bride by Annie Burrows (finished 12/30) -288 pgs.


----------



## LauraB

*Completed*
Cleopatra, A Life, completed(Kindle) 6629 locations
The City & The City , on Kindle 4000 locations
 A Christmas Carol, kindle 1200 locations (illustrated)
The Physicks Book of Deliverance Dane kindle, 6000 locations

*In Progress*

 The Book Thief , Kindle


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Here's my spot.

1. _World Without End _ by Ken Follett. ****
2. _Promise me _ by Richard Paul Evans. ****
3. _Room_ by Emma Donoghue ****
4. _Fireflies in December _ by Jennifer Erin Valent ***
5. _The End of Marking Time _ by CJ West ***
6. _The Charybdis Novels _ by K. A. Thompson ***** 26,672 Locations
7. _The King and Queen of Perfect Normal _ by K. A. Thompson ****
8. _3096 Days _ by Natascha Kampusch ****


----------



## sheltiemom

1. A Fatal Grace - Louise Penny - 5773 locations
2. Gone - Karen Fenech - 4677 locations
3. My Favorite Midlife Cisis (Yet) - Tony Devens - 4472 locations
4. A Rule Against Murder - Louise Penny - 8232 locations


----------



## summerteeth

1. Velocity (Karen Vail) by Alan Jacobson finished 12/3 - 7439 locations
2. Agent Zigzag: A True Story of Nazi Espionage, Love, and Betrayal by Ben McIntyre started 12/3 - 6048 locations


----------



## ladyknight33

*December 2010 88,396 locations 25 books*

1. *Make Mine Midnight Annmarie McKenna* 1468 locations
2.*My Christmas Wish Ember Case * 1273 locations
3. *Faithful Kim Cash Tate * 5254 locations
4. *Holiday Bound Beth Kerry* 2581 locations
5. *Crossing Oceans Gina Holmes* 5365 locations
6. *Loose Lips Sink Ships Katrina Lacroix* 2340 locations
7. *State of Rebellion Gordon Ryan* 7829 locations
8. *Code Blue Richard Mabry MD* 2574 locations
9. *The Boyfriend of the Month Club Maria Geraci * 5624 locations
10. *Uncivil Liberties Gordon Ryan* 5713 locations
11. *Love on a Dime Cara James * 5141 locations 
12.*Santa Honey Sandra Hill Joy Nash and Kate Angell* 4524 locations 
13. *Twas the Night Before Sandra Hill Joy Nash and Kate Angell* 7549 locations
14. *With This Ring TA Chase * 1188 locations
15. *Going all In Jess Dee * 2098 locations
16. *The Other Side JD Robb Mary Blayney Patricia Gaitney Ruth Ryan Langman Mark Kay McComas* 6443 locations
17. *Anna and the French Kiss Stephanie Perkins * 4461 locations
18. *What a Westmoreland Wants Brenda Jackson* 2246 locations
19. *Heat it Up Elle Kennedy* 1995 locations
20. *Heat of the Night Elle Kennedy* 2253 locations
21. *Stuck in the Middle Virginia Smith* 2847 locations
22. *Age before Beauty Virginia Smith* 2803 locations
23. *Third Times a Charm Virginia Smith * 2907 locations
24. *Unwrapping Christmas Lori Copeland* 1687 locations
25. *Happily Ever After Susan May Warren* 3036 locations


----------



## egh34

I'm in too!

1. Solomon's Oak - JoAnn Mapson 12-01-10
2. The Invention of Hugo Cabret by Brian Selznick 12-3-10
3. Moonlight Mile - Dennis Lehane 12-5-10
4. Starvation Lake - Brian Gruley 12-11-10
5.  The Leanin' Dog by K.A. Nuzum 12-13-10
6. Go Big or Go Home by Will Hobbs 12-15-10
7. Fragile by Lisa Unger 12-15-10
8. Sheltering Hearts by Robyn Carr 12-24-10
9. Fiery Cross by Diana Gabaldon 12-26-10
10. Curiosity Killed the Cat Sitter by Blase Clement 12-3-10

That makes 68 for the year, down 12 from 2009.


----------



## Gayle

*The List* - J.A. Konrath and Jack Kilborn - 6689 locations
*Guns Will Keep Us Together* - Leslie Langtry - 2235 locations
*The 7th Victim* - Alan Jacobson - 7186 locations
*Crush* - Alan Jacobson - 7288 locations
*Velocity* - Alan Jacobson - 7439 locations
*Eight Days to Live: An Eve Duncan Forensics Thriller* - Iris Johansen - 8313 locations
*Smash Cut* - Sandra Brown - 6822 locations
*Santa, Honey* - Kate Angell, Sandra Hill & Joy Hill - 4524 locations
*The Bite Before Christmas* - Heidi Betts - 4216 locations
*My Christmas Wish* - Ember Chase - 1273 locations
*Holiday Bound* - Beth Kery - 2581 locations
*The Judge Who Stole Christmas* - Randy Singer - 3461 locations
*The Sex Club* - L.J. Sellers - 5365 locations
*Marry Me* - Jo Goodman - 7626 locations


----------



## Maxx

December 2010

1.  Mockingjay (audiobook) as of 12/1 on page 201 completed 12/10, 200 pages read
2.  Rhythm (kindle) as of 12/1 on page 121, completed 12/6, 208 pages read 
3.  The Body in the Library (kindle) as of 12/1 on page 47, completed 12/31, 146 pages read
4.  Number the Stars (audiobook) began 12/10, completed 12/11, 136 pages
5.  The Witch of Blackbird Pond (audiobook) began 12/11, completed 12/17, 252 pages
6.  Squirrel Seeks Chipmunk (audiobook) began 12/17, completed 12/20, 176 pages
7.  Change of Heart (audiobook) began 12/20, as of 12/31,  240 pages read

Total Partial Books Read:  3
Total Whole Books Read:  3

Total Pages Read:  1358


----------



## 1131

_A History of the Holocaust_ by Yehuda Bauer HC 380 pages
_New York: The Novel_ by Edward Rutherfurd Library ebook 880 pages
_1632_ by Eric Flint Kindle 11480 locations
_The Fat Man: A Tale of North Pole Noir_ by Ken Harmon Kindle 2775 location
_A Christmas Carol _ by Charles Dickens HC 155 pages
_SuperFreakonomics_ by Steven D. Levitt Library ebook 285 pages
_Night Train to Memphis_ by Elizabeth Peters Audio book 13 hours 40 mins
_The Murder at the Vicarage_ by Agatha Christie Kindle 4085 locations
_A Rumpole Christmas: Stories_ by John Mortimer Kindle 1920 locations


----------



## izzy

Currently Reading:
 The Gift by James Patterson and Ned Rust
started 12/18 (3,809 locs)

Finished:
1. Beyond the Highland Mist by Karen Marie Moning
started 11/30 finished 12/1 (6,000 locs)
2. To Tame a Highland Warrior by Karen Marie Moning
started 12/1 finished 12/4 (6,000 locs)
3.  Toil and Trouble by HP Mallory
started 12/5 finished 12/6 (5,487 locs)
4.  Behemoth by Scott Westerfield
started 12/4 finished 12/12 (5,194 loc)
5. Official Book Club Selection A Memoir According to Kathy Griffin
started 12/13 finished 12/18 (5,000 locs)
6. The Gift by James Patterson and Ned Rust
started 12/18 finished 12/26 (3,809 locs)

total books read this month: 6
total samples read this month: 0
total locs this month: 31,490
books read this year: 58


----------



## Toby

FINISHED READING!!!

1. Sookie Stackhouse 8-Copy Boxed Set by Charlaine Harris, Book 4- Dead to the World, (14379 - 19746) 5367 Loc's, 12/5/10
2. Turning Back The Clock by John Fitch V, 5205 Loc's, 12/5/10 
3. The Plains of Passage: with Bonus Content by Jean M. Auel, 18479 Loc's, 12/14/10
4. Action Plan by Suze Orman, 1805 Loc's, 12/15/10
5. Russian Roulette (Hannibal Jones Mysteries) by Austin S. Camacho, 5576 Loc's, 12/16/10
6. Darkfever: The Fever Series by Karen Marie Moning, Book 1, 4344 Loc's, 12/18/10
7. A Tale of Two Cities by Charles Dickens, 6106 Loc's, 12/31/10


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

*Books Read in December*
1. Favorite 170 pages Kindle!
2. Magician's Guild 384 pages Kindle!
3. The Novice480 pages Kindle!

Read since 9/1/10
1. The Passage 784 pages Kindle!
2. Among The Hidden 160 pages Kindle!
3. Among The Imposters 192 pages Kindle!
4. The Local News 368 pages Kindle!
5. Clockwork Angel 496 pages Kindle!
6. Small Favor 432 pages Kindle!
7. Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows 784 pages Kindle!
8. The Lost Hero 576 pages Kindle!
9. Endurance: Shackelton's Incredible Voyage 282 pages Kindle!
10. The Name of the Wind 736 pages Kindle!
11. Towers of Midnight 864 pages DTB
12. Girl with the Dragon Tattoo 460 pages Kindle!
13. Girl Who Played with Fire 512 pages Kindle!
14. Favorite 170 pages Kindle!
15. Magician's Guild 384 pages Kindle!
16. The Novice 480 pages Kindle!


----------



## joanne29

I am in!

1. Christmas Eve at Friday Harbor by Lisa Kleypas 224 pgs. 12/4    cute
2. Burned Alive by Souad 240 pgs. 12/8      Sad story
3. The Book of Night Women by Marlon James 432 pgs. 12/19     Good but hard to read
4. The Ice Queen by Alice Hoffman 211 pgs. 12/30       outstanding


91 books for the year!


----------



## geko29

*Crush* by Alan Jacobson; 7288 locs, 400pp; Another fantastic thriller about an FBI profiler. Cliffhanger almost good enough to make me spend $13 on the sequel.
*Dismember* by Daniel Pyle; 3948 locs, 220?pp; Competent horror with an interesting take on psychopathy.
*Torment* by Jeremy Bishop; 7459 locs, 400?pp; Excellent thriller with the best take on Zombiedom I've yet encountered.
*World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War* by Max Brooks; 5953 locs, 352 pp; Zombie fiction written as a nonfiction collection of interviews. Works amazingly well.
*The Kingmaker* by Brian Haig; 6523 locs, 384 pp; Superb legal procedural/political thriller.
*Private Sector* by Brian Haig; 8530 locs, 400 pp; In progress.

Running totals: 6 books, 39,701 locations, 2156? pages.


----------



## k-newbie

what do you all mean by "I'm in" or "spot holder".  Can only a certain amount of people do it? I was looking for rules somewhere and couldn't find any.

I added info on the 11/30 for my November books. Should I have done it differently?

I'll record this month.


----------



## Geoffrey

k-newbie said:


> what do you all mean by "I'm in" or "spot holder". Can only a certain amount of people do it? I was looking for rules somewhere and couldn't find any.
> 
> I added info on the 11/30 for my November books. Should I have done it differently?
> 
> I'll record this month.


It's up to you, really, how often you update this. I do it every other day or so. As for the rules, we all pretty much do our own thing when listing the books we've read. I add the book, author, genre, % complete, locations & pages.


----------



## Margaret

My placeholder


----------



## Selcien

1. A Hymn Before Battle, 353 pages, continued from November, starting page: 178, finished: 12/05

2. Saying Goodbye to the Sun, 219 pages, started: 12/12, Carried over to January, page 182


----------



## drenee

*That Holiday Feeling* by Robyn Carr. K-book.

*A Christmas Carol* by Charles Dickens, performed by Tim Curry. 
*An Irish Country Christmas* by Patrick Taylor. Audio.


----------



## k-newbie

K3

1. The Hole - 12/3-12/4  2 stars. Boring, dark. Didn't get vaguely interesting until 40%


----------



## Frank J. Smith

Reading: Francis Smith's "Fury From Within" Kindle version.

Completed 3 Dec: Jack Higgans "Eagle Has Landed" Hardcopy.
Completed 7 Dec: Chris Smith "Fifth Avenue" Kindle version.


----------



## Dox

One of my very favorite science fiction books is finally coming to Kindle:
Hyperion
There is a bit of a preorder discount. Also recommended is the sequel:
The Fall of Hyperion
They really make one long story.I have asked for these to be released on Kindle many times, so I'm really glad they will finally be available in this format.


----------

